# Adding Waare boxes



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know if you have read Warres book or not yet. I always recommend people to read through it a couple times. He has everything one needs to know jam packed in there.

you start your swarm or split, etc in two boxes asap.since they will likely be just starting to draw comb with the flow ( hopefully) depending on the anticipated flow you would add your boxes in preparation for that. for example, i f you anticipate a heavy flow, you might start them with 4 boxes. if you anticipate an average flow, maybe just 3 boxes to start.

if a light flow, you might be lucky to have them draw out the initial two boxes.

if there is a second flow in your area later, you can add more boxes underneath in anticipation of that. 1 to 2 more most likely.

once that colony is established and overwinter successfully, the following Spring, depending on the strength of the colony and how assertive they are based on the last year, you can start them off with at least 2-3 new boxes underneath the 2 winter boxes.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I drill cork-sized holes in the back of my own Warre boxes. I plug the holes with corks, and pull the corks when I want to look in. This way I can check to see when the bottom box(es) is filling up with comb and I know when to add more. 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

that's a pretty good idea Matt.


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

I made my warre hive floor with a mesh base and 200mm legs
1. For varroa protection
2. For ventelation
3. So I could put a mirror underneath and ckeck out the bottom box.
Works like a charm.


----------

